# Opera rejected, composer beaten



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Not always easy in this business!

http://www.sptimes.ru/story/40618


----------



## Jobis (Jun 13, 2013)

Russia is the wrong place to stage such an opera, where there are active, violent mobs who barely recognise the personhood and basic rights of homosexuals, let alone actual criminals. Forgetting these extremist, violent gangs; it is difficult to convince even normal, rational people that pedophiles deserve some measure of compassion.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

^ but the mentality of the angry mobs can only change once there's an open dialogue about these issues, so stuff like this needs to be staged more in places like that than anywhere else.


----------



## Jobis (Jun 13, 2013)

deggial said:


> ^ but the mentality of the angry mobs can only change once there's an open dialogue about these issues, so stuff like this needs to be staged more in places like that than anywhere else.


I agree, but its like running before you can walk in this case. What is supposed to be a message that encourages compassion even for the worst of our society, could easily appear like a defence of pedophilia, or at worst a justification. There are more important human rights issues at hand in Russia than this; and I don't think its subject worth a composer being attacked and threatened over.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

of course people who think merely talking about a subject equals condoning it will take it in the worst possible manner. But it sounds like it's a matter of challenging extremism, dogma and totalitarian attitudes. The composer probably agrees with you, hence why he backed off.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

KenOC said:


> Not always easy in this business!
> 
> http://www.sptimes.ru/story/40618


"Paedophile hunter" sounds as if the character is on 'the right side of the issue,' but who knows how the character is portrayed or behaves towards those he has caught?

If Russian society keep this up, we will once again, with opportunity to flee much easier than before, see another major brain and talent drain from Russia, leaving the rest to agree, or stew in their own juices. On one hand, it would be nice if this composer and a handful of other artists and intellectuals successfully emigrated, and then had wildly successful careers once outside 'the motherland.' On the other hand, it is their homeland and there should, ideally, be no reason they would have to leave in order to do their work.

A major brain and talent drain would solve none of the country's social problems or relative backwardness, but sometimes, people actually get the government and society they deserve -- or at least the only one at the moment they collective 'they' are ready for.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

No-one beaten, but another controversy in Russia, now with Wagner staging

http://www.themoscowtimes.com/news/...ts-deep-divide-in-russian-society/518057.html


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

So sad to hear about this.

Unfortunately, Russia has had a long history of censorship in the world of art. I don't see this pattern changing any time soon. I would be interested in seeing this opera and admire Mr. Demutsky's prowess in staying true to his own artistic voice despite the challenges.

Shame on those individuals, whoever they are, for persecuting him in such a despicable way.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Concerning the case above, no back-up from Moscow, and the theatre director has been fired by the culture minister

http://www.themoscowtimes.com/news/...ered-novosibirsk-theater-director/518193.html


----------

